# Lidded container



## Barb (Aug 23, 2021)

This is made out of manzanita that I got from @rockb. It's 5" x 6.5"(not including the finial). Epoxy isn't my favorite thing to turn, especially after it's cured for a few weeks, but I do like the results.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 23, 2021)

Barb, truly gorgeous piece. Job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jasonb (Aug 23, 2021)

Beautiful, the epoxy color and wood compliment one another. The profile is elegant, a favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 23, 2021)

That is a great piece,awesome work all around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 23, 2021)

Spectacular piece! The resin work is fantastic with color and swirls that pair great with the wood. Love the live edge finial!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 23, 2021)

Drop dead gorgeous! Period!!! Museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2021)

Beautiful piece Barb, one of the best ones I've seen in a while!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 23, 2021)

Dang Miss Barb....that's smokin! Great job with the revealed piece on the lid, looks great. Did you use Clear Cast or?? and what dye?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 23, 2021)

TimR said:


> Dang Miss Barb....that's smokin! Great job with the revealed piece on the lid, looks great. Did you use Clear Cast or?? and what dye?


Thank you! I used Pourable Plastic for this and 3 different cheapo pearlescent powders I got from Amazon. Gold, orange and red. The mold was a 1 gallon bucket. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2021)

That came out nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2021)

That looks great, Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Aug 24, 2021)

Very cool !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Aug 25, 2021)

Really nice Barb, ya got all the good out of that burl. Thanks for sharing pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2021)

Nothing shabby about that @Barb . That looks like it is worth a million. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 25, 2021)

Very, very beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 25, 2021)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 26, 2021)

Amazing piece, Barb. You have become a very accomplished turner in a short period of time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 28, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you! I used Pourable Plastic for this and 3 different cheapo pearlescent powders I got from Amazon. Gold, orange and red. The mold was a 1 gallon bucket. :)


The manzanita I am remembering was a solid chunk. Does this mean you have only a pile of shavings or did you reconfigure it to get more uses out of this beauty?


----------



## Barb (Aug 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The manzanita I am remembering was a solid chunk. Does this mean you have only a pile of shavings or did you reconfigure it to get more uses out of this beauty?


This was a very holy piece of manzanita with rocks inside so unfortunately the rest of it got turned into shavings.


----------

